# How to get through to a computer in a Lan behind a router



## infomorelos (May 21, 2005)

I have set up a videorecorder with an integrated computer in a network. This computer has IP 192.168.0.32 and I can access it from any computer in the Lan without problems.
Now, I want to access it from my home. Obviously, the IP won't work. So I went to canyouseemeorg.com and found out that 'my' IP was 201.134.25.xxx . I think this is the (dynamic) IP of the modem. The router in our Lan is configured as 192.168.0.254 . 
I went to the router's configuration menu and see different choices:

*- virtual server*
- - Method By Name By Port
- - Application (Port) with a long list of options like FTP, HTTP, etc
- - Port Type or TCP or UDP
- - Single/Range or Single or Range
- - Port Number xxxx to xxxx
- - Local Server IP Address 192.168.0.(empty, I suppose 32 goes here) 

*- static route*
- - Destination Network/Host (I tried 192.168.0.32) 
- - Subnet Mask (I tried 255.255.255.0)
- - Gateway (I tried 201.134.25.xxx)

*- DMZ Host Function*
- - DMZ WAN IP Address = 201.134.25.xxx 
- - DMZ LAN IP Address = empty

I have no idea which of those features should be configured, virtual server, static route or DMZ host, or maybe a combination of several of those?

Probably I ' ll also have to adjust the TCP/IP config at computer 192.168.0.32 but I think this is OK and anyway would go after configuring the router adequately.

Thank you for any hint


----------



## shjctech (Jun 13, 2005)

just make sure that ur ip setting are like the ones behind the router. also the subnet has to be the same. ur name has to be the same in the workgroup too. the router is just sending info.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What would really help is some information. Make/model of the router and modem, ISP in use, and what exactly you are trying to control. What is the make/model of the "video recorder"?


----------

